# My Zebralight H30 Can Headstand



## nekomane (May 31, 2008)

I have this _'what if the light turns on in my pocket and I find the batteries depleted when I 
need the light the most_' phobia. 
All my EDCs with a clicky switch get modded with a tailguard, or should I say 'headguard' 
in this case.












Finding the matching screws were a problem.
They seem to be M1.6/0.35 but I could not find a place which stocked ones long enough, 
if they carried the size at all.

So, assuming that the thread pitch was the same, I used a tap to rethread the holes to fit the 
more common M1.7/0.35.

Also, to keep the machining simpler and avoid the process of milling or drilling around the screw holes, 
flat screws were used instead of the countersunk? type.

The ring is 3.5mm thicker, the opening 0.5mm narrower than the stock ring.
I can use the tip of my index finger to click the switch, but anyone with fat hardy fingers or wearing 
gloves will find it too deep.

The headstand thing is just a joke of course. Not necessary at all because the light can tailstand 
due to the unique design of the H30.

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Frenchyled (May 31, 2008)

Hey you :wave:

Yep I enjoyed your marvellous mod, did you remember the tailcap I have on my ARC 4+ rev1 ?

This is really a good idea, I have one of these nice Zebralight H30, and I think it deserve your "headguard" !!

MAybe you could reduce the thickness of this one just to have only 1 or 2 mm between the switch and a fat finger


----------



## nekomane (May 31, 2008)

Hi Frenchy 
I will make a small number of these but you will need to find the right screws or retap the threads.

This is more like a suggestion to Zebralight  so they might make an optional part available


----------



## gunga (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind one of these...



Need to find the right screws tho eh?


----------



## nekomane (May 31, 2008)

gunga said:


> Need to find the right screws tho eh?


Finding a tap (M1.7/0.35) might be easier. I have a bag full of M1.7 screws.

I'll make 5 at the most


----------



## nekomane (Jun 2, 2008)

5 rings ready...




... but I need to confirm something before the drilling.

For some reason, the holes on my H30 are not evenly parted out. 

The holes in the ring and body line up only when placed in a ceratin way.
You may have noticed this if you have tried replacing the black rubber boot with the optional GID one.

Is this consistent with other units as well?

Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## dom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Nekomane -nice job
I was going to make some delrin ones and use the same screws -make a little smaller inside diameter,drill and countersink the holes ,then countersink the middle for easier pressing of the button.

The holes are uneven on the unit i have taken apart as well and someone else commented the same in another thread.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## __philippe (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice machining work !

BTW, for H30 owners cursed by the "dead battery phobia", but not handy with a lathe : 
you can just lock out the switching circuit by unscrewing slightly the battery cap, thus preventing accidental light activation...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 2, 2008)

nekomane said:


> 5 rings ready...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Three holes are 130, 115, and 115 degree apart, 7.6mm to the center.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 2, 2008)

dom and _philippe :wave:

And a special thanks to Zebralight for taking the time to participate.

The rather luke warm response to this thread may indicate the actual need for an item like this, 
and as _philippe pointed out  lockout can be acheived by loosening the tail, but I hope you will 
at least consider adding a tailguard to the assortment of goodies which come with the package.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice!  I really like a protected button.:tinfoil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the idea!!!!!!
SWEET

And yes the holes on my unit only line up a specific way. Odd isn't it.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 2, 2008)

Taro...count me in for one, fo sure, just in case where I didn't clearly explain my wishes in my first post


----------



## Nico87 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd be in for one...

...Why dont you drill in holes with the diameter od the orginal screws heads a few mm? So you could use the orginal screws? would be much easier than searcing new screws...and its not that hard to do...

Nico


----------



## nekomane (Jun 3, 2008)

Nico87 said:


> I'd be in for one...
> ...Why dont you drill in holes with the diameter od the orginal screws heads a few mm? So you could use the orginal screws? would be much easier than searcing new screws...and its not that hard to do...
> Nico


There won't be enough material to accomodate the OD of the screw head.





Making the diameter of the guard wider, or trimming down the screw head is possible, but I 
wanted to keep this as simple as possible  

Maybe Zebralight will consider a design like that, making a wider end which tapers down 
to the body. 

The rings I made will be sent to some members, and perhaps they too may come up with more 
ideas to improve the design.

This is not a sales thread, just enjoying sharing and kicking around ideas and making 
suggestions to the MFG


----------



## Nico87 (Jun 4, 2008)

I know there be many mistakes in the following..forgive me i hope you'll understand me.

in the first picture you see, thar you drilled a thread in your guard. I think it would be better not to do this, because when tightening the ring, it wont be pressed harder to the body (to tighten up with te tailcap) when you drive in the scews harder. If ther'd be no thread, and the screw would just be helt by the bodys threads, thre ring will be pressed to the body harder and the water resitance would be improved....
I hope you got me....don't know how to say it on another way.

Also I'd like Trit slots and a whole for a Keycain/laynjard

Nico


----------



## nekomane (Jun 4, 2008)

Nico87,
I understand what you are saying, and thats the way the holes were drilled 
This will also allow either size screw to fit. 




PM sent BTW.


----------



## Nico87 (Jun 5, 2008)

They're looking very nice...good work.

Now you should make several versions...with trit slots, with bigger slots for a bigger amount of glow epoxy (every 120° drilled from the outside through to the inner (tailcap) side, AND you have to make one as a strike bezel...to make the H30 a tac light:nana: ...with a 90° strike crown for the hardest headnuts ever seen . 

What is sad is, that the screws heads are standing outside...one of these putyourheadintothemetal screws like the original would be nice.

nico


----------



## nekomane (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll have to leave that to Zebralight lol 
Samples shipped out today.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet, thanks again!

Come on Zebralight.............:naughty:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 11, 2008)

nekomane, those look great!!


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 11, 2008)

HEllo NEkomane !!

Ring for H30 received on monday 9th...Waoww.. that was very quick !!

Many thanks again.. and I will wait before trying something


----------



## importculture (Jun 11, 2008)

4sevens said:


> nekomane, those look great!!


 
Any chance we could buy these from a fenix-store in the near future?:laughing:


----------



## nekomane (Jun 11, 2008)

4sevens :wave: if anyone can coax Zebralight into making these available, it would be you 

Yesterday, by sheer coincidence I came across a store specializing in screws. 
The old shop was located in a side alley, sandwiched by huge new buildings. After searching 
around the Internet to no avail, I was doubtful this shabby looking place would have 
what I was looking for, but dropped in to ask anyway. 
The walls were lined from floor to ceiling with hundreds of small boxes, some probably 
unopened for years, dusty and browned, the shelves sagging from the weight.

Without checking any books or refering to the computer at his desk, the elderly man 
sitting at the back of the place replied off the top of his head that he only had 6mm 
screws, but could get the 8mm length if I waited until the next day. I should be able to 
pick them up by tomorrow  
These are the same shape as the M1.7 screws and are not the countersunk type. 
Material is stainless steel.

I think this answers the PMs.


----------



## Nico87 (Jun 12, 2008)

I already submitted ZL (lillian) a huge List with things that could be improved IMO...inluding this guard and a "few" other things... (26 points with negativ positiv and other thoughts....but a few things are realy LITLE picky things...)

I'm awaiting his aswer....he always was very fast and professional.

I'd like to sent the List to a few of you guys who are interested, so you could add/change things, write your opinion aso. I realy like ZL...that much that I started to think about how they could improve the lights...so i/we can buy a even better light next time. Might be they get the place for edc that surefire has for tactical lights...might be.
Just pm me if someone's interested. Could make a thread of it.

Nico


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Taro, the screws arrived. :thanks: :thumbsup:
I countersunk them and beadblasted the ring:






The guard is great!, the button is well protected now, and still easily accessable.


----------



## dom (Jun 20, 2008)

Very pro looking finish there Bart -looks great.
Top marks to Taro for the guard.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## gunga (Jun 20, 2008)

I got mine too Taro, thanks so much!

:wave:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2008)

Bart that looks fantastic! Nice job with the countersinking and bead blasting.


The only thing that could be better is if it was a mm shorter or whatever height was needed to have it come flush with the top of the switch. I don't think it's nec. to have the switch below the rim level of the guard. Counter sinking and finishing in either bead blast or polished and this would be the perfect product for this light.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. 

When I first saw the ring I thought it was too high as well, but since the switch has very little travel it works out great. You can operate the light with your flat thumb. With the ring level to the switch it would not guard against unwanted switching.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 20, 2008)

Taro, Screws received today !! Many thanks

Bart, Nice Job...I can't countersunk them like you, because I haven't the tools nor the knolegde...send me yours please 

Anyway, this ring is very nice and well machined and it's really a pleasure to use the H30 and put it in my pocket without risk of auto switching !!

Taro :twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2008)

Pascal, no problem, I'll send it with your TiGlow next week.
Just mail me yours back.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 20, 2008)

Convinced zebralight will add this to the many extras I will get the H30 then...I do have my H50 to tide me over.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 21, 2008)

[email protected], that beadblast is slick! 

Yes, the guard does look a bit too deep until you actually try it.
The switch's stroke is very shallow and soft.

Glad they reached you safely, and thanks all for letting me know


----------



## koala (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow impressive functional mod. Delrin guy at work again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, It is for sale? Maybe I can be interested in one ring for a H60. Price?


----------



## nekomane (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Changchung,

These rings were made experimentaly, and to suggest Zebralight to consider a guard for the soft switches on the H30.

I haven't been following the new Zebralights, but do not think the ring would fit the H60 you mentioned :sigh:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 22, 2009)

nekomane said:


> Hi Changchung,
> 
> These rings were made experimentaly, and to suggest Zebralight to consider a guard for the soft switches on the H30.
> 
> I haven't been following the new Zebralights, but do not think the ring would fit the H60 you mentioned :sigh:



 Thanks


----------



## Changchung (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, any update about the guard for the H60?


----------



## nekomane (Jun 9, 2009)

Changchung said:


> Hi, any update about the guard for the H60?



:thinking: Um.. as already answered once, no. Sorry.


----------



## YourTime (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG how da fat did i missed this post.

Im interest in getting 1 for h30, is there any available for me?


----------



## boznet (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi +1


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 26, 2009)

If anyone needs a source for small screws for projects like this one, I get mine from http://www.laptopscrews.com/


----------

